# back in the day distance casting



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im just curious as to the distances the best casters in the 1930s-1960s got
...i would assume they were considerably less than today, but i may be 
wrong...any of yall old timers(no offense)know???
today i would consider(with any tackle/angler)
300' getting there
450' good
600'great
700= holy chit
over 800=just amazing

how about back then(any tackle/angler)?


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Chris to answer your question, on Sept. 18th ,1938 August (Primo) Livenais made a record cast of 660ft 3ins. at Oaklannd airport. Line was linen ,the rod was a split bamboo Winston and the reel was a conv. (aluminium alloy) made by Dalmo Manufaturing Co.He later upped the record to705ft 4ins.They even had casting demos at the Philadelphia Centenial of 1876(258ft)In other words it kind of originated in the US, we lost interest and then the Europeans picked it up dusted in off and ran with it.   Zziplex Primo Synchro


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

there was a post on the RDT board a couple of weeks ago with some pictures of a guy that used to go around the country casting a baseball out of major league ball parks. I don't remember the time frame though, I'm thinking that it was in the '60s. Just go to the RDT (red drum tackle) board & look in the beach pictures section.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the replies...i was thinking they got 400-500 on a good cast but i guess not....better than i thought


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Chris,

Primo was from the West Coast, they pretty much could use whatever they wanted to to cast with, including a shock line. He also recorded distances in excess of 800' during exibitions.
BTW, Primo was born in London, so the Brits still have claim to one of the best American distance casters of all time, darn it.

On the East Coast , large reels holding "x" amount of linen line, testing around 30#, were used.
No shock leader was allowed to be used, and there was a limit on rod length and casting styles were limited to overhead styles. Hatteras or layback type casts only.
Winning distances were generally in the 300'+ range, which with the rules and tools of the day, would be a great cast.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all,

Blaine


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Chris,

I'd suggest that you get yourself a copy of Harlan Major's book 'Saltwater Fishing Tackle' there are 2 chapters in there. One on Tornament casting and the other on Augustus Primo Levenais.

2006 will see the centenery of his birth and possible a major tournament to commorate it.

Here is a link to a copy of the book
http://www.goantiques.com/detail,salt-water-fishing,639795.html

Led.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Harry Aiken held the distance casting record in the late 60 1968 I believe and it was 310 feet.. He later bettered that and used to travel with Garcia Tackle Comp Throwing base balls out of stadiums.. heres the link. 

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5385 
Good friend of the shop, I want his old gig could you imagine what Harry could do today with our equipment... As far as being 17 ft short of todays record in the 1800's I find that hard to believe... JAM


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i guess those were major league stadiums...around 400 feet? that seems dang good for even now with a baseball.....i know i couldnt do it


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

When I was a kid growing up in NY I saw Harry throw it out of Shea Stadium it was 365 I believe down the lines but Harry was puting them out all over.. Then he whould throw a few for the fans and you would win a prize. All with Glass Rods. A base ball weighs 5.25 oz's I believe so its more than doable ....He's a real nice gentlemen with a lot of great stories .... JAM


----------

